
My experience selling a draft novel on the Amazon Kindle - peter123
http://www.aaronrosspowell.com/blog/my-experience-selling-a-draft-novel-on-the-amazon-kindle
======
petercooper
Summary: Amazon has a pretty good setup for publishing to the Kindle. He's
sold roughly a copy a day since August for a couple of bucks a pop. He seems
rather upbeat about this.

------
JacobAldridge
Appreciate the link, since I didn't know about Kindle. My own experience
supports Aaron's experience.

My "beta book", serialised novel is up on scribd
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/3717607/The-Cookie-From-the-
Cookie...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/3717607/The-Cookie-From-the-Cookie-
Jar-2008) and therefore free to download. With 120+ views I imagine a good
(read: low) pricing model might have created some sales.

Regarding feedback, however, my experience on Scribd and the original message
board I created during serialisation in 2004 was lackluster. It's one thing to
read - another thing to make the effort to contribute constructive feedback
effectively.

I'd also point out that "people buying" does not mean "people reading". Still,
we writers will always live in a world of optimism in that regard.

------
thinkcomp
I made my hardcover book available for sale on the Kindle, and have had rather
poor results in terms of sales, even at a pretty low price point (~$7.49 after
Amazon's discount). As a publisher I'm not really impressed with the market's
reach. I've made more money through OverDrive's encrypted PDF e-book sales to
libraries, actually, though it gets considerably less hype from the media. On
the other hand, at least Amazon pays its bills, which is more than can be said
about the rest of the publishing industry.

------
hxa7241
Last time I looked, Amazon required a USA bank account for payments. That is
annoying...

~~~
hhm
For paying or for receiving payments? You can buy from outside the US with any
international credit card, like Visa, whatever your bank account is.

~~~
hxa7241
Receiving, as an ebook publisher.

------
dangrover
Neat, I didn't know you could do that.

Unalone, have you looked into this?

